# Anyone lost financial aid cuz of grades?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

This is the first time this happened to me-I think my financial aid went down cuz I got below 3.0gpa-has that ever happened to you?


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Yea when I wasnt Motivated to get my education in my early 20's. I had a 1.9 GPA and lost my Financial Aid. I had to go to work for 3 years and save up my money. Eventually after the 4 years, I went back to school and graduated with a 3.2 GPA. I even got my Financial Aid back after 3 Full Semesters: Fall 07, Spring 08, and Fall 08. I got my Aid back in Spring 09 after getting nothing but A's and B's those semesters.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought financial aid is based upon need and whether you are full time or part time student not grades (as long as grades are passing).


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

bowlingpins said:


> I thought financial aid is based upon need and whether you are full time or part time student not grades (as long as grades are passing).


It is based on need, but You have to maintain good grades and a atleast a 2.0-2.5 GPA to still get the Financial Aid.


----------

